# العثور على جثث سبعة مصريين مسيحيين مقتولين



## mary naeem (24 فبراير 2014)

*العثور على جثث سبعة مصريين مسيحيين  مقتولين*






​ ​ 

قال مسؤولون أمنيون وسكان اليوم الإثنين إن الشرطة الليبية عثرت  على سبعة مصريين مسيحيين قتلى كما لو كانوا أعدموا على شاطئ في شرق  ليبيا.
وقال ضابط بالشرطة لرويترز إن الجثث عثر عليها مصابة بأعيرة نارية  في الرأس خارج بنغازي في الشرق حيث تشيع الاغتيالات وجرائم الخطف والسيارات  الملغومة وحيث ينشط المتشددون الإسلاميون.


اصوات مصريه​


----------



## V mary (24 فبراير 2014)

*العدل من عندك يارب ربنا يرحمهم *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 فبراير 2014)

خبر حزين ومؤسف جدا
يارب ارحمنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2014)

*سيأتى اليوم الذيى يظن فيه من يقتلكم يقدم ذبيحة لله .......*


----------



## naderkhalil (24 فبراير 2014)

خبر للاسف محزن جدا ، ربنا يصبر اهاليهم


----------



## BITAR (24 فبراير 2014)

*طرابلس أ.ش.أ* ​* أكد مصدر بمركز بنغازى الطبى وصول الجثث السبع للمصريين التى عثرت  عليها الأجهزة الأمنية بمنطقة جروثة بغرب مدينة بنغازى فى وقت سابق اليوم  الاثنين.
وقال المصدر الطبى بالمركز والذى رفض ذكر أسمه لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط،  أن المصريين السبعة أطلق عليهم النار بين الرأس والصدر ما أدى أى مقتلهم.
وأضاف أن عددا من المصريين بمدينة بنغازى تعرفوا على هوية القتلى السبعة  وهم "طلعت صديق بسيونى" و"هانى جرس حبيب" و"نادى جرس حبيب وفوزى فتحى  الصديق وأدور ناشد وأيوب صبرى توفيق وأسامة الرومانى".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2014)

*حصلت "فيتو" من ناشط ليبي على صور لجثث المصريين السبعة، الذين تم قتلهم في ليبيا على يد مجهولين، وتظهر الصور مدى بشاعة طريقة قتلهم بعد أن تم إطلاق الرصاص عليهم بمنطقة الرأس والفم.

وكانت "فيتو" قد انفردت بنشر أسماء الأقباط  السبعة الذين تم قتلهم والعثور على جثثهم على أحد الشواطئ بمنطقة جروثة  غرب مدينة بنغازي من العمالة الوافدة، وهم طلعت صديق بسيوني، وهاني جرجس  حبيب، ونادهي جرجس حبيب، وفوزي فتحي الصديق، وإدور ناشد، وأيوب صبري توفيق،  وأسامة الروماني.
*


*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2014)

*قال سكان بمدينة بنغازى الليبية ومصرى، إن مسلحين مجهولين وصلوا إلى مبنى يعيش به المصريون السبعة واقتادوهم عنوة، بعد المرور على الشقق السكنية والسؤال ما إذا كان سكانها مسلمين أم مسيحيين.

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1524691&SecID=65&IssueID=0#.UwutAMvNsy4

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2014)

ألا    سلام  لارواحكم   النقية الطاهرة  الوديعة وهى تكلل بأكاليل   الخلاص   فى سماء المجد
ألا  سلام لدمائكم البريئة النقية التى سالت تروى وتعمد  اراضي  بنى غازى وأجدابيا وبئر لا توف و  جبل الوادى الاخضر  منبت ومنشأ  مارمرقس الانجيلي مؤسس كنيستكم   وجاعل هذه  آخر تخوم الاقباط الوطنية من جهة الغرب.
طبتم  بما  أمنتم ..  ايها المدنين   العزل الغافلين  \\\\ما  غدرتم وما خنتم  وما  ابتغيتم  الا  حلال من فضل الرازاق الكريم فغدرتم من  أحط وأخس وأجبن  أمة أخرجت للناس من قراصنة العقائد   وعصابات الاديان والاوطان .
طبتم ايها الخالدين  ولو    طرمخت السلطات الامنية والدبلوماسية......
حقكم عند من خلقكم \\\\\  واما  ملاعين جزازرة القراصنة هؤلاء فعليهم وعلى ربعهم لعنة الله والملائكة والانبياء والناس جميعا.

.


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2014)

أنا شفت صوره ليهم فى الفيس شيئ صعب جدا مقدرتش أحملها هنا
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم


----------



## BITAR (25 فبراير 2014)

*بالتواريخ والأرقام*
*" مليشيات الإرهاب" تحول ليبيا إلى "مقبرة" للمصريين*​ 
*إما مفقود أو مقتول أو مشروع رهينة، كلها أوصاف لحالات خاصة بالمصريين في ليبيا في السنوات السابقة حتى اليوم، فتراجع فرص العمل وارتفاع تكاليف العيش وضغوط الحياة اليومية، دفعت آلاف المصريين لخوض مغامرة السفر إلى ليبيا، ضاربين عرض الحائط بتحذيرات السلطات، بل لجأ بعضهم مؤخراً للتسلل عبر وسطاء وسماسرة الجانبين، غير مبالين بمخاطر دخول ليبيا بعد أن أصبحت بالنسبة للمصريين ينطبق عليها المثل القائل "موت وخراب ديار". *
*لا يمر شهر بدون أن تحمل الأخبار عمليات قتل أو احتجاز أو اعتقال مصريين في ليبيا، كأنه أصبح مسلسلاً يومياً مكتوبًا على المصريين متابعته بلا أي ذنب وسط حالة عجز كامل من جانب البعثات الدبلوماسية المصرية العاملة لدى ليبيا، وكان آخرها اليوم بعد العثور على جثث 7 مصريين قُتلوا في منطقة "الجروثة" غرب مدينة بني غازي الليبية رميًا بالرصاص، فمنذ ثورة 17 فبراير الليبية لقي 37 مصريًا مقتلهم خلال الاشتباكات الدائرة بين المتظاهرين المطالبين برحيل العقيد معمر القذافي، والأمن الليبي. *
*وفي 30 ديمسبر 2012، استهدف انفجار كنيسة قبطية قرب مدينة مصراتة الليبية الواقعة على بعد مائتي كيلومتر شرق طرابلس العاصمة، ما أدى إلى مقتل مصريين وإصابة اثنين آخرين بجروح، وفق ما أعلن القنصل المصري. *
*وفي مطلع أكتوبر 2013، اعترضت مجموعة مسلحة ليبية شاحنات يقودها سائقون مصريون بمنطقة إجدابيا، وذلك احتجاجًا على سجن السلطات المصرية عددًا من الليبيين، اثنان منهم من إجدابيا، واحتجزت المجموعة 74 سائقًا مصريًا لمطالبة القاهرة بالإفراج عن الليبيين المحكوم عليهم في مصر، مقابل إطلاق الرهائن. *
*وفي 29 أكتوبر، تم العثور على جثتين لمصريين لقيا مصرعهما في شرق ليبيا بعد أن عبرا الحدود بين البلدين بشكل غير شرعي. *
*وكانت السلطات الليبية قد تمكنت في نوفمبر 2013 من العثور على 47 مصريًا ضمن الـ60 مصريًا الذين فقدوا في الصحراء، وكذلك جثتين وشخص ثالث على قيد الحياة، من إجمالي 60 مصريًا دخلوا ليبيا عن طريق الهجرة غير الشرعية عبر الحدود المصرية. *
*وفي 23 من يناير 2014 سلّمت السلطات الليبية جثة مواطنين مصريين عُثر عليهما مقتولين بالقرب من مدينة طبرق الليبية شرقي البلاد، حيث كانا ضمن قافلة تضم عشرات المتسللين للحدود بطريقة غير شرعية، تخلى عنهما الوسطاء وتركوهما في الصحراء بلا طعام ولا شراب ولا مأوي، فكان مصيرهم الهلاك. *
*وأعلنت وزارة الخارجية الليبية في 25 من يناير الماضي اختطاف الهلالي الشربيني، الملحق الثقافي المصري بسفارة مصر في العاصمة الليبية طرابلس، بالإضافة إلى 3 موظفين بالمركز الثقافي، على يد مسلحين مجهولين. *

*وكانت آخر الحوادث الأليمة، هو عثور الشرطة الليبية في 24 من فبراير الحالي على 7 جثث مصريين مقتولين رمياً بالرصاص في الرأس بعد تقييد أيديهم، في منطقة تسمي "الجروثة" غرب مدينة "بنغازي" الليبية، وتم نقلهم إلى أحد المستشفيات. **وفي نفس اليوم، قام مسلحون بمدينة إجدابيا الليبية اليوم، بتوقيف أكثر من 100 شاحنة مصرية عند البوابة الشرقية لمدينة "إجدابيا" ومنعها من الدخول إلى الأراضي الليبية.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## BITAR (25 فبراير 2014)

*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد يا ابن  ............ امنه *
*اتباعك يقتلوا ويرهبوا كل من يخالفهم فى كل بقاع العالم*
*بسبب تعاليمك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2014)

*قال السفير المصرى لدى ليبيا محمد أبو بكر، إن هناك تواصلا منذ الليلة الماضية مع كافة الجهات الليبية، من أجل إنهاء إجراءات شحن جثامين العاملين المصريين السبعة، الذين قتلوا أمس الأول، على طريق جروثة بمدينة بنغازى من قبل مسلحين مجهولين، إلى القاهرة تمهيداً لتسليمها لذويهم ودفنها فى أرض الوطن.

وأضاف السفير أبو بكر فى اتصال هاتفى اليوم الثلاثاء مع مراسل وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط بطرابلس، أن هناك تواصلا أيضا مع رئيس الوزراء الليبى على زيدان ووزير الخارجية محمد عبد العزيز من أجل سرعة التحقيق فى هذا الحادث واللذين أدانا بشدة هذا الحادث الأليم.

وأشار السفير إلى جهود كافة الجهات الليبية من أجل إنهاء إجراءات شحن الجثامين إلى القاهرة، والوصول إلى مرتكبى هذا الحادث .

مجهود رائع سعادة الباشا السفير ..... ربنا يعينكم*


----------



## mary naeem (25 فبراير 2014)

*شقيق اثنين من المقتولين المصريين في ليبيا يروي تفاصيل قتل أشقاؤه وأبناء عمه*








*شقيق اثنين من المقتولين المصريين في ليبيا يروي لـ"الوطن" تفاصيل قتل أشقاؤه وأبناء عمه*

*"حسني": مسلحون ملثمون دخلوا علينا الغرفة وسألوا عن النصارى خطفوا أكثر من 7 والبعض تمكن من الهرب*




روى حسني جرس حبيب شقيق اثنين من المصريين السبعة الذين قتلوا في غرب مدينة بنغازي أمس، وابن عم الخمسة الباقين لـ"الوطن"، تفاصيل خطف شقيقيه وأبناء عمه وقتلهم بالرصاص الحي على يد ملثمين مجهولي الهوية.
وقال "حسني" إنه حوالي الساعة الحادية عشر يوم الأحد الماضي وجدنا أشخاص يطرقون على الباب، ففتحنا ووجدناهم ثلاثة ملثمين ورفعوا السلاح في وجهنا وسألونا "أين النصارى هنا؟، وفحصوا أيدينا ليروا الصليب".
وأضاف "حسني": "فتشوا الغرفة وأخذوا بعض جوازات السفر والتليفونات المحمولة، ودخلوا مسكنين أخذوا منهما أكثر من 7 مننا وبعضنا تمكن من الهرب قبل أن ينقلونا معهم"، مضيفا "نحن كنا نعتقد أنهم تابعين لقوات شرطة ليبية، فاتصلنا ببعض من نعرفهم من الشرطة وسألنا عن الأسماء التي اختطفت فأخبرونا أنه لم يأت أي من هذه الأسماء إلى أي قسم شرطة أو مركز أمني، وظللنا هكذا لا نعرف شئ عنهم حتى فوجئنا بخبر العثور على الجثث السبعة على بعد 60 كيلو من بنغازي".
وتابع شقيق الضحايا إنه تم نقلهم إلى مستشفي الـ"1200 سرير" في بنغازي، مضيفا "ذهبت إلى المستشفى ووجدت الجثث لم أتحمل منظرها البشع، لا يطاق منظرها ومن وقتها أشعر بأني في دوامة".
وقال "حسني": "ما أحزني هو أنه في الوقت الذي جاء بعض الليبيين الذين كنت أعمل معهم وأعطوني مبالغ مالية، يخرج أحد المسؤولين المصريين في الإعلام المصري ويقول إن شقيقي وأبناء عمي ماتوا بسبب خلاف مع جماعة كانت ستهربنا إلى إيطاليا، هذا كذب كذب وعيب على المسؤولين المصريين".
وأضاف "حسني": "هذا عيب وحرام أن يتم التشنيع عليهم بهذه الطريقة، ألا يكفي الطريقة التي قتلوا بها، نحن لدينا إقامة سليمة في ليبيا ودخلنا ليبيا بشكل سليم، أقول للمسئولين المصريين كفاية وعيب عليكم ما تقولونه"، مضيفا "أنا الآن في المستشفى إلى جانب جثث أشقائي وأبناء عمي، وأتمم بعض الإجراءات لنقلهم إلى مصر".
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (25 فبراير 2014)

*عاجل من رئيس الحكومة الليبية عن قتلة المصريين*








*رئيس الحكومة الليبية: سنلاحق قتلة المصريين فى الداخل والخارج*



*رئيس الوزراء الليبى على زيدان*
*كتب مصطفى عنبر

 أدان رئيس الوزراء الليبى على زيدان، العمل الإجرامى الذى تعرض له مجموعة من المصريين الذين تم قتلهم أمس بمنطقة غرب العاصمة طرابلس.

وقدم زيدان تعازيه لجموع المصريين شعبا وحكومة خلال مؤتمر صحفى عقدة ظهر اليوم بمقر رئاسة الوزراء الليبية قائلا : "سنلاحق القتلة والخاطفين فى الداخل والخارج".

كما أكد زيدان أن هذه الأعمال الإجرامية الوحشية تسئ إلى ليبيا التى تحاول إزالة ما تركه القذافى من أمور سيئة على وجهة ليبيا، كما أهاب زيدان جموع الشعب الليبى بالمعاونة الدائمة للحكومة بكشف ما يحدث من أمور تسىء إلى ليبيا.

كما أصدرت وزارة الخارجية والتعاون الدولى بالحكومة الليبية، بيانا عبرت فيه عن بالغ أسف الحكومة الليبية لوقوع هذا الحادث، وإدانتها بشدة لهذا العمل الإجرامى الذى لا يعبر عن مبادئ الدين الإسلامى الحنيف.

وأكد البيان، أن الحكومة تتابع عن كثب، سير التحقيقات لمعرفة ملابسات، وظروف هذا العمل الإرهابى المؤسف من أجل تقديم المسئولين عن هذه الجريمة الشنعاء إلى العدالة، وعبّرت الحكومة الليبية، على يقينها بأن العلاقات الليبية - المصرية، لن تتأثر بهذا الحادث، وهى علاقات تاريخية واستراتيجية بين البلدين الشقيقين، وأن التواصل مستمر على أعلى المستويات بين المسئولين فى البلدين، حفاظا على هذه العلاقات ومصلحة الشعبين الليبى والمصرى، وأهابت الحكومة الليبية بأطياف الشعب الليبى كافة، بوضع مصلحة ليبيا فوق كل اعتبار، ونشر رسالة التسامح والتصالح من أجل بناء دولة المؤسسات والقانون.*


----------



## mary naeem (25 فبراير 2014)

*نشطاء أقباط يطالبون رئيس الجمهورية*








*نشطاء أقباط يطالبون رئيس الجمهورية بخروج جنازة شعبية لشهداء ليبيا*







الثلاثاء 25 فبراير 2014 - 2:49 مساء،
تقدّم عدد من النشطاء الأقباط، بعدد من المطالب إلى المؤولين بالدولة، لعدم تكرار أزمة عمال ليبيا، حيث طالبوا اعتذار رسمي من الدولة الليبية عن تكرار استهداف المسيحيين داخل أراضيها، بالإضافة إل التعهد رسميًا بحماية المواطنين المصريين لاسيما المسيحيين، على الأراضى الليبية، بعد تكرار تلك الحوادث.
وطالب النشطاء، الحكومة الليبيه، بالتزام بتعويض أسر الضحايا طبقًا للقانون الدولى، وإعلان الجماعة التي ارتكبت هذه الجريمة جماعة إرهابية وملاحقتها بكل السبل، وتنظيم جنازة شعبية للضحايا، متابعين: "سنخرج بالورود رافعين بكل فخر وشرف علم مصر رمز التعببر عن فخرنا بمصريتنا وسنشارك فى استقبال جثامين شهداء مصر الذين قتلوا على أساس هويتهم الدينية وسنحترم كل من سيرفع ما يعبر عن هويته الدينية بكل إجهار وإعلان، سنقف بجانب أسرهم ولن نسمح لأحد يصنف الموت أو يفرز المصرين داخل مصر أو خارجها، ونطالب رئيس الجمهورية، ووازارة الدفاع المصرية، بتأمين خروج جنازه شعبية تليق بشهدائنا فى ليبيا".


----------



## mary naeem (25 فبراير 2014)

*هام من سفير مصر في ليبيا *





​ ​ 



قال السفير محمد أبو بكر، سفير مصر في ليبيا، اليوم الثلاثاء، إنه من المقرر نقل جثث السبعة  مصريين الذين تم العثور عليهم مقتولين على احد الشواطئ الليبية، إلى القاهرة غدا  حيث ستتحرك طائرة مصر للطيران من ليبيا في  تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحا.

ورفض أبو بكر خلال لقائه بالصحفيين وصف العلاقات المصرية الليبية بالمتوترة،  مشيرا إلى ان هناك تواصلا دائما بين الجانبين المصري والليبي نظرا للعديد من  العلاقات في الكثير من المجالات.

وكان المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة الخارجية السفير الدكتور بدر عبد العاطي، قد صرح أن  وزارة الخارجية تتابع بشكل مكثف بالتنسيق  مع السلطات الليبية حادث مقتل سبعة مواطنين مصريين البشع والذي وقع مساء أمس في  قرية جروثة بإحدى ضواحي مدينة بنغازي شرق ليبيا.وأضاف المتحدث أن المعلومات الأولية  تفيد بأن الحادث وقع مساء أمس ما بين الساعة العاشرة والنصف والحادية عشرة حيث قامت  مجموعة من الملثمين بالهجوم على أحد المباني التي يقطنها مصريون واقتحموا الدور  الأول من المبني ثم اقتادوا ثمانية مواطنين مصريين.

وأضاف المتحدث أنه طبقاً  لرواية المواطن المصري الذي تمكن من الفرار من المختطفين فإن أسماء المصريين السبعة الذين تم اختطافهم  هي على النحو التالي:طلعت صديق بباوي هاني جرجس، حبيب ندهي جرجس، حبيب فوزي فتحي،  صديق ادوارد ناشد، بولس أيوب صبري، توفيق سامح روماني توفيق وذكر المتحدث أنه طبقاً  للسلطات الليبية فقد تم اكتشاف الجثث اليوم في إحدى ضواحي بنغازي اليوم وهي مقيدة  وتعرضت لإطلاق الرصاص، موضحاً أن السلطات الليبية نقلت الجثث إلى مستشفى "1200  سرير" في بنغازي.

وأوضح، عبد العاطي أن السفارة المصرية في طرابلس والقنصلية  العامة في بنغازي تتعاونان مع المواطنين الناجين من المقيمين في نفس المبني مع  الضحايا وكذلك مع السلطات الليبية لإنهاء الإجراءات واستلام الجثث وشحنها للقاهرة  تمهيداً لتسليمها لذويهم ودفنها في أرض الوطن.وقال المتحدث إن مصر تتوقع من الجانب  الليبي سرعة التحقيق في هذه الجريمة البشعة والتعرف علي ملابساتها  وموافاة




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> *
> 
> قال "حسني": "ما أحزني هو أنه في الوقت الذي جاء بعض الليبيين الذين كنت أعمل معهم وأعطوني مبالغ مالية، يخرج أحد المسؤولين المصريين في الإعلام المصري ويقول إن شقيقي وأبناء عمي ماتوا بسبب خلاف مع جماعة كانت ستهربنا إلى إيطاليا، هذا كذب كذب وعيب على المسؤولين المصريين".
> وأضاف "حسني": "هذا عيب وحرام أن يتم التشنيع عليهم بهذه الطريقة، ألا يكفي الطريقة التي قتلوا بها، نحن لدينا إقامة سليمة في ليبيا ودخلنا ليبيا بشكل سليم، أقول للمسئولين المصريين كفاية وعيب عليكم ما تقولونه"، مضيفا "أنا الآن في المستشفى إلى جانب جثث أشقائي وأبناء عمي، وأتمم بعض الإجراءات لنقلهم إلى مصر".
> الوطن​*


*

لازالت مصر غارقة فى المزبلة ...... وستظل هكذا ..... إلى أن يعرف المصريين ماذا تعنى "مخافة الله"*


----------



## mary naeem (25 فبراير 2014)

*تعليق الأزهر الشريف على حادث قتل المسيحيين المصريين بليبيا*








*الأزهر الشريف يدين حادث قتل المسيحيين المصريين بليبيا




 الثلاثاء, 25 فبراير 2014 13:46*

*احمد الطيب*

*كتبت - آية فتحي

 أدان الأزهر الشريف، حادث قتل المصريين العُزَّل في ليبيا، مؤكدًا على أن الأزهر يثق في قدرة الحكومة الليبية على حماية المصريين ومواجهة الإجرام والفوضى.
الجدير بالذكر، أن مجموعة من المسلحين الليبيين قتلوا سبعة مواطنين مسيحيين مصريين رميا بالرصاص في منطقة بنغازي بليبيا وهم: ''طلعت صديق بباوي، وهاني جرجس حبيب، وندهي جرجس حبيب، وفوزي فتحي صديق، وادوارد ناشد بولس، وأيوب صبري توفيق، وسامح روماني".*



المصدر : 						 *



*


----------



## mary naeem (25 فبراير 2014)

*نشطاء أقباط ينظمون وقفة*









*نشطاء أقباط ينظمون وقفة بالورود لاستقبال جثامين الـ 7 مصريين بليبيا*





الثلاثاء 25.02.2014 - 02:19 م




نظم عدد من النشطاء الاقباط حملة لاستقبال جثماين سبعة شهداء مصريين مسيحيين بليبيا بالورود رافعين العلم المصرى للتعبير عن فخرهم واحترامهم بمصريتهم وذلك بمطار القاهرة الدولى .

وطالبوا من خلال بيان لهم اليوم " الثلاثاء " عتذارا رسميا من الدولة الليبية عن تكرار استهداف المسيحيين داخل اراضيها, التعهد رسميا بحماية المواطنين المصريين، لاسيما المسيحيين، على الاراضى الليبية بعد تكررا تلك الحوادث.

كما طالبوا بالتزام الدولة الليبيه بتعويض اسر الضحايا طبقاً للقانون الدولى , واعلان الجماعه التى ارتكبت هذه الجريمة كجماعة ارهابية و ملاحقتها بكل السبل, وتنظيم جنازة شعبية للضحايا.

وطالبوا من رئيس الجمهورية المستشار عدلى منصور ووازارة الدفاع المصريه بتأمين خروج جنازه شعبيه تليق بشهدائنا فى ليبيا , والتعهد من وزارة الخارجية باتخاذ قرارات حاسمة فى تلك الحادث والبعد عن الصمت واصفين انها ليست حريمة جنائية ولكنها جريمة بناء على فرز دينى للمصريين وذلك حسب شهادات عشرات .


----------



## mary naeem (25 فبراير 2014)

*هام من السفير ليبيا: عن حقائق مقتل المصريين السبعة *








سفير ليبيا:حقائق مقتل المصريين السبعة ستعلن للرأي العام قريبًا



قال السفير الليبي لدى القاهرة "محمد فايز جبريل" إن حقائق مقتل المصريين السبعة في إحدى قرى بنغازي بعد اختطافهم سوف تعلن للرأي العام بالبلدين في أقرب وقت ممكن، مشيرًا إلى أن الشعب الليبي ينتظر معرفة الحقيقية وملابسات تلك الجريمة النكراء مثل أشقائه المصريين.
وأضاف في تصريح ل "أ ش أ"، اليوم الثلاثاء، أن تلك الجريمة البشعة ما هي إلا محاولة للوقيعة بين البلدين الشقيقين وإثارة فتنة طائفية، مؤكدًا أن أحدًا لن يستطيع تغيير حقائق التاريخ والجغرافيا التي تفرض أفضل أنماط العلاقة بين البلدين.
وأوضح أن تلك الجريمة النكراء سوف تدفع بالتعاون الأمني والاستخباري بين البلدين إلى الأمام وليس تقليصه كما يهدف المجرمون، أن الجانب الليبي سوف يقدم كل التسهيلات الممكنة لمصر في إطار معرفة الحقيقة ومنع وقوع مثل تلك الجرائم مرة أخرى.
وأشار إلى أنه أجرى اتصالًا بوزير العدل في ليبيا بخصوص تلك الحادثة الأليمة التي تتنافى مع كل منظومات القيم الليبية، وأن الوزير أكد له أن تحقيقًا شاملًا وعاجلًا يجرى حاليًا لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث، وأن أقصى الجهود يتم بذلها حاليًا للتوصل إلى الجناة.
ونوه إلى أنه من الصعب، الآن، التكهن بالجهة أو التنظيم الذي يقف خلف هذه الجريمة، إلا أن الجهود الحثيثة للسلطات الليبية على الصعيد الأمني والقانوني سوف تسفر عن كشف الحقيقة في أقرب وقت ممكن.
وشدد على أن مرتكبي تلك الجريمة النكراء لن يتمكنوا أبدًا من ضرب إسفين بين القاهرة وطرابلس، لأن أي محاولات للتأثير في العلاقة بين البلدين الشقيقيين سوف تفشل بسبب ما يملكه الشعبان من روابط القربى والنسب والمصالح الممتدة.
الدستور​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

*رحمتك ياربي *​


----------



## soul & life (25 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم ويصبر اهاليهم


----------



## mary naeem (25 فبراير 2014)

*عاجل عن جثامين المصريين المسحين السبعة المقتلوين  بالبيبا*





​ ​ 

*الخارجية: جثامين المصريين السبعة ستصل من ليبيا  غدا.. الضحايا يسكنون ببناية واحدة وهاجمهم ملثمون.. ولا يوجد استهداف ممنهج ضد  المصريين.. ومن الصعب توفير الحماية للجالية المصرية لتفرقها بأنحاء  طرابلس

**
أعلنت  وزارة الخارجية، أن جثامين الـ7 مصريين المقتولين فى ليبيا، ستصل على متن طائرة مصر  للطيران غدا الأربعاء، والتى ستقلع من الأراضى الليبية فى تمام الحادية عشر صباحا  بتوقيت ليبيا، حيث تقوم الوزارة بكافة الاتصالات لسرعة الانتهاء من كافة  الإجراءات.

وكشفت وزارة الخارجية فى مؤتمر صحفى لسفير مصر بليبيا محمد أبو  بكر، تفاصيل جريمة الاختطاف والقتل الذى تعرض له مصريين فى ليبيا، قائلا أن  المصريين الـ7 كانوا يقطنون بناية فى مدينة بنغازى الليبية، وأن هذه البناية  بأكملها تخص مصريين، لافتا إلى أنهم فوجئوا بدخول مجموعة من الملثمين الى الطابق  الأرضى من المنزل، واقتادوا 8 ممن وجدوهم فى المنزل، وأنهم لم يصعدوا إلى الطوابق  الأخرى من المنزل، إلا أن أحد المختطفين استطاع الهرب من الملثمين، وهو الذى قام  بالتواصل والإبلاغ عن الحادث.

وأوضح السفير أن السلطات المصرية فور علمها  بالحادث، قامت بشكل سريع بالتواصل مع الجهات الليبية، موضحا أنه أجرى اتصالا مع  رئيس الوزراء الليبى على زيدان، والذى أكد على إدانته الشديدة للحادث واستياءه مما  حدث، وأن التحقيقات ستتم على أعلى مستوى وبشكل فورى للتوصل إلى الجناة، موضحا أنه  تم إعطاء تعليمات سريعة بتيسير كافة الإجراءات الكاملة لشحن الجثامين، مشددا على أن  التواصل بين الخارجية وذويهم مستمر كما أنه على اتصال مع الجانب الليبى، لافتا الى  أنه كان من الصعب إنهاء الإجراءات لشحن الجثامين اليوم، وأن الجثث متواجدة فى  مستشفى بنغازى.

ورفض السفير أبو بكر الحديث عن النتائج الأولية للتحقيقات،  مؤكدا أنه حتى الآن لم تعلن أى مجموعة مسلحة فى ليبيا مسئوليتها عن الحادث، خاصة أن  بنغازى بها كتائب مسلحة متعددة، والتحقيقات مستمرة والجانب المصرى فى انتظار  انتهائها وحريص على متابعتها لحظة بلحظة قائلا، "لن نستبق الأحداث وسننتظر  التحقيقات".

وحول إمكانية تقديم وزارة الخارجية تحذيرات للمواطنين بعدم  السفر إلى ليبيا، لما تمر به من اضطرابات أمنية، أكد السفير أن الأوضاع فى ليبيا  ليست غائبة عن أحد، والمواطنون على علم تام بظروف البلد، لافتا إلى أن ليبيا تمر  بوضع حساس جدا واستثنائيا، وهناك ضحايا بشكل يومى، وأن التفاعلات فيها تمضى بوتيرة  سريعة جدا والتوازنات فى كل مدينة تختلف عن المدن الأخرى.

ورفض السفير الربط  بين الحادث وحوادث سابقة تعرض لها بعض رجال دين مسيحيين فى ليبيا، مؤكدا أنه لا  يوجد استهداف ممنهج ضد المصريين فى ليبيا، فالاستهداف يطال الجميع وهناك رعايا لدول  أجنية تتعرض لمثل تلك الأحداث من الخطف والقتل والتعذيب، مشيرا إلى أن ليبيا بعد  الثورة هى دولة لم تبنِ مؤسساتها بشكل سليم ولا يوجد سيطرة على الأمور  بالداخل.

وأكد أبو بكر أن الحديث عن طرق لحماية الجالية المصرية فى ليبيا فى  الظروف الحالية أمر صعب للغاية، وذلك نظرا لكبر حجم الجالية المصرية وتفرقها فى  جميع أنحاء ليبيا، لافتا الى أنه لا يوجد أعداد مدققة للمصريين هناك، ولكن بشكل عام  الأعداد المتواجدة رسميا هى 1,6 مليون، وهم ليسوا كلهم عمالة، ولكن هناك تداخل بين  العائلات المصرية والليبية.

وقال إن وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمى تواصل مع نظيره  الليبى على هامش اجتماعات قمة الكوميسا المنعقدة حاليا فى الكونغو، موضحا أن الوزير  الليبى أكد على إدانته وأسفه للحادث.*​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2014)

*أكد مصدر مسئول بمطار القاهرة الدولى، أن جثامين المصريين السبعة الذين تم إطلاق الرصاص عليهم فى ليبيا ستصل مطار القاهرة الدولى صباح غد الأربعاء فى تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف قادمة من طرابلس على متن الطائرة المصرية القادمة من هناك.

وأضاف المصدر، أنه تم إخطار جميع الجهات المعنية فى المطار بميعاد وصول جثامين المصريين لمتابعة وصولهم حتى خروجهم من المطار ولترتيب إجراءات نقل جثامين البعض منهم إلى المحافظات التابعين لها. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2014)

*قال المتحدث العسكرى، العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على، إن المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة صدق على تخصيص طائرة عسكرية لنقل جثامين ضحايا حادث ليبيا، بعد وصولهم إلى القاهرة غدا، بناءً على استغاثة من أحد أقارب الضحايا فى أحد البرامج التلفزيونية.

وأوضح على، أن جثامين الضحايا سيتم نقلها من خلال مروحية عسكرية من مطار القاهرة إلى محافظة سوهاج، لتسليمهم لذويهم.*


----------



## soul & life (25 فبراير 2014)

ملاحظة فى برامج التوك شو  شبه تجاهل للحادث البشع 
يقرأون  الخبر من الصحف كمرور الكرام ليس اكثر  وان كان فى تعليق فبيكون مجرد تعليق لا يتعدى عدة دقائق  على الهاتف ..انا على حق ولا يمكن اكون غلطانه !!


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ملاحظة فى برامج التوك شو  شبه تجاهل للحادث البشع
> يقرأون  الخبر من الصحف كمرور الكرام ليس اكثر  وان كان فى تعليق فبيكون مجرد تعليق لا يتعدى عدة دقائق  على الهاتف ..انا على حق ولا يمكن اكون غلطانه !!



*انت على حق ..... قارنى بين رد فعل مقتل مروة الشربينى وبين مقتل هؤلاء الرجال ......*


----------



## soul & life (25 فبراير 2014)

بصراحة يا ابى انا  تذكرت علطول استشهاد الجنود فى رفح  تانى يوم لذلك الحادث كل مذيعات ومذيعين التوك شو كانوا فى حالة حداد سواء  فى لبسهم وطريقة تقديمهم  و فقرات البرامج كل البرامج كانت بتتكلم فى ملابسات الحادث وصورت مع اهاليهم ونشروا اسمائهم وسنهم وهكذا ليه دا محصلش النهاردة؟
ولا اللى ماتوا  فى ليبيا دول مواطنين درجة تانية  ؟؟
لسه زى ما احنا مع الاسف التغييير  طفيف جدااا يكاد يكون معدوم


----------



## BITAR (25 فبراير 2014)

*صحفى ليبى لـ"الإبراشى":*
*"القاعدة" هم من أعدموا المصريين فى ليبيا*
​ 
*أيمن رمضان​**قال مالك الشريف، صحفى ليبى، إن من قام بالحادثة البشعة وقتل 7 من المصريين الأقباط هم عناصر تنظيم القاعدة، وقد نفذوا فيهم حكم الإعدام باستخدام الأسلحة النارية وتصويب الطلقات على الرأس، مضيفاً أن هذه الحوادث ستعانى منها ليبيا خلال الفترة المقبلة وستتكرر، وتابع قائلاً "إن هؤلاء المسلحين قالوا عندما دخلوا المنزل الذى كان يقطنه الضحايا، أين النصارى المتواجدين داخل هذا المكان؟"**وأضاف "الشريف" خلال اتصال هاتفى ببرنامج العاشرة مساءً الذى يقدمه الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى على قناة دريم 2، أن السلطة الليبية متخوفة الآن من انتشار عناصر تنظيم القاعدة بالبلاد، خاصة أن جرائمهم تكررت مؤخراً وبشكل بشع بعد إلقاء القبض على 100 قبطى مصرى فى وقت سابق، مشيراً إلى أن هذا التنظيم الإرهابى استهدف أفرادا من دول متعددة منهم شيعى.*


----------



## كليماندوس (26 فبراير 2014)

*يقول الخبر شهر ثلاثه ملثمين الاسلحه فى وجوههم و سالوا عن " النصارى " *



mary naeem قال:


> ​ *الخارجية: جثامين المصريين السبعة ستصل من ليبيا  غدا.. الضحايا يسكنون ببناية واحدة وهاجمهم ملثمون.. ولا يوجد استهداف ممنهج ضد  المصريين.. **
> *​


*إذن :  متى نستطيع القول بان الاستهداف ممنهج ؟*​


----------



## BITAR (26 فبراير 2014)

*طرابلس تتعهد بضبط قتلة المصريين السبعة*
*أصابع الاتهام تتجه نحو تنظيم القاعدة بشرق ليبيا*​*وسط مؤشرات إلي ارتكاب كتائب مسلحة متطرفة تنضوي تحت لواء تنظيم القاعدة في شرق ليبيا للحادث، تواصل مصر اتصالاتها مع الجانب الليبي للكشف عن ملابسات العمل الإرهابي البشع الذي راح ضحيته 7 مصريين في شرق ليبيا وأدانت وزارة الخارجية المصرية علي لسان المتحدث باسمها السفير بدر عبد العاطي الحادث ووصفته بالجريمة البشعة وطالبت الجانب الليبي بسرعة إجراء التحقيقات في هذا الحادث والقاء القبض علي مرتكبيه وتقديمهم إلي العدالة في اسرع وقت. *​* وذكر ان هناك تعاونا مع السلطات الليبية لانهاء اجراءات شحن وتسليم وشحن الجثث لمصر لتسليمها لذويهم. ومن جانبها ادانت الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية الحادث الإرهابي البشع، ومن جانبه تعهد رئيس الوزراء الليبي في تصريحات له أمس بالتعاون مع مصر في الكشف عن ملابسات الحادث وتعقب مرتكبيه الذين وصفهم بالمجرمين الإرهابيين قائلا إنهم لن يفلتوا من العدالة . وطبقا للسلطات الليبية فإن الحادث وقع امس الاول بين الساعة العاشرة والنصف والحادية عشرة مساء عندما قامت مجموعة من الملثمين بالهجوم علي احد المباني التي يقطنها مصريون واقتحموا الدور الاول من المبني ثم اقتادوا ثمانية مواطنين مصريين ولكن أحدهم تمكن من الهرب من خاطفيه والذي روي أن المجزرة وقعت أمس الاول علي طريق قرية جرثونة بمدينة بنغازي من قبل مسلحين ملثمين مجهولين اقتحموا المبني وطلبوا منهم أوراق اثبات هويتهم فاقتادوا من بينهم 8 مصريين مسيحيين وتركوا الباقين مشيرا إلي أن الملثمين كانوا من ذوي اللحي واقتادوا المصريين الثمانية وفي أثناء ذلك فر أحدهم الذي روي ما حدث للسلطات الليبية. والمواطنون السبعة الذين تم اختطافهم واطلاق النار عليهم بعد تقييدهم بالحبال هم : طلعت صديق بباوي وهاني جرجس حبيب وندهي جرجس حبيب وفوزي فتحي صديق وإدوارد ناشد بولس وأيوب صبري توفيق وسامح روماني توفيق.*
*وتم اكتشاف الجثث في احدي ضواحي بنغازي، وهي مقيدة وتعرضت لاطلاق الرصاص ,وهذه ليست المرة الأولي التي يستهدف فيها المصريون في ليبيا فالاولي هي حرق كنيسة في ديسمبر 2012 والثانية خطف مسئولين في السفارة المصرية في ديسمبر2013 وتشير معلومات المصري، الذي تمكن من النجاة من الموت علي أيدي هؤلاء المسلحين إلى أنهم ينتمون للتنظيمات الاسلامية المتطرفة في شرق ليبيا حيث يسيطر التكفيريون علي تلك المنطقة وعلي مفاصل الدولة بها بعد الإطاحة بالقذافي ومن هؤلاء كتيبة شهداء بوسليم وكتيبة شهداء 17فبراير وكتائب الغرباء وكتيبة الأنصار وجماعة الشريعة فيما يسمي امارة درنة، وسرايا راف الله السحاتي وأنصار الشريعة.*
*ومن أشرس قادة هذه التنظيمات الارهابية صيراني بجماع، وهوعضو سابق في تنظيم القاعدة في العراق عاد إلي ليبيا و ينظم عمليات القاعدة في جنوب ليبيا وخالد المصراتي وهو الآمر الفعلي لأغلب كتائب ميليشيات جنوب وشرق ليبيا و المدعو غنيوة المحلي، يتلقي التوجيهات من صلاح البركي أحد أعضاء الجماعة الإسلامية المقاتلة، وإسماعيل الصلابي وأخوه أسامة الصلابي من منطقة شرق ليبيا يقيمان في مدينة بنغازي وهما أمراء لأكبر الكتائب في المنطقة الشرقية ، وسالم البراني دربي وهو ناشط في تنظيم القاعدة، وقد تمت ملاحقته من طرف النظام الليبي السابق، وكان مختفيا في الجبال منذ عام 1996، والآن خرج ليقود كتيبة الشهداء في بنغازي، ومحمد الدربوكي، وهو منضما للجماعة الإسلامية المقاتلة في ليبيا في شرق ليبيا وعبد الباسط عزوز هو من أشرس أعضاء تنظيم القاعدة، وأكثرهم دهاء وخداعا، وهو المستشار الأول لأيمن الظواهري، والقائد الميداني للتنظيم في شرق ليبيا، وهو موجود في مدينة درنة ومسئول عن إدخال مجموعات مقاتلة من أفغانستان إلي ليبيا.*
*وكان أغلب هؤلاء ينتمي إلي الجماعة الليبية المقاتلة ومنهم من كان يقاتل ضمن صفوف القاعدة في أفغانستان وغيرها، حيث وصلوا وتحكموا في أهم أدوات وأجهزة الدولة الليبية بعد سقوط نظام القذافي،خصوصا الأجهزة الأمنية، المتمثلة في وزارة الداخلية واللجنة الأمنية العليا والمجالس العسكرية للمدن ومجالس الشوري، وبسطوا سيطرتهم علي المنافذ والمطارات والوزارات والمباني المهمة في ليبيا، كما أن لهم من يمثلهم داخل أروقة المؤتمر الوطني العام.*


----------



## BITAR (26 فبراير 2014)

*وصول اجساد الشهداء المصريين السبعة في ليبيا *​*استقبل مطار القاهرة الآن، اجساد الشهداء المصريين السبعة في ليبيا، وتتجه سيارات الإسعاف إلى مطار ألماظة، تمهيدًا لنقلهم إلى سوهاج عبر طائرة خاصة. حسبما أفاد الاستوديو التحليلي لقناة "cbc extra".*​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*هام من مطار القاهره*









*وصول 9سيارات إسعاف لمطار القاهرة لنقل جثامين المصريين المقتولين بليبيا




الأربعاء, 26 فبراير 2014 11:25


وكالات
وصل باب 35 بمطار القاهرة الدولي، 9 سيارات إسعاف لنقل جثامين المصريين السبعة المقتولين في ليبيا.
كانت القوات المسلحة قد أعلنت عن نقل القتلى بطائرة حربية.‎


الدستور *


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*تصريح جديد من خارجية ليبيا بعد الحادث الإجرامى ومقتل 7 مسيحيين*









*وزير خارجية ليبيا : ندين الحادث الإجرامى الذى تعرض له المواطنون المصريون وسنقدم مرتكبه للعدالة



بسمة صلاح

أجرى نبيل فهمى وزير الخارجية اتصال هاتفى مع نظيره الليبى لبحث العلاقات الثنائية بين البلدين.

قال فهمى فى تدوينه له على صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى " فيس  بوك " أجريتُ اتصالاً هاتفياً مع نظيري الليبي محمد عبد العزيز حيث  تناولنا العلاقات الثنائية بين البلدين، فضلاً عن مناقشة الحادث البشع الذي  أسفر عن مقتل سبعة مواطنين مصريين في مدينة بنغازي شرق ليبيا.

وأضاف: أكدتُ في هذا السياق أهمية توفير الأمن والحماية للمواطنين المصريين  المقيمين في ليبيا، والتحقيق في ملابسات الحادث البشع الذي تعرض له سبعة  مواطنين مصريين، وملاحقة الجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة.

ومن جانبه، أكد وزير خارجية ليبيا إدانة بلاده حكومة وشعباً للحادث  الإجرامي الذي يتعارض مع كل الشرائع السماوية، مشيراً إلى أن الحكومة  الليبية تتابع عن كثب سير التحقيقات من أجل تقديم المسئولين عن هذه الجريمة  الشنعاء إلى العدالة.




*


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*اول تعليق من 6 ابريل بعد مقتل 7 مسيحيين فى ليبيا*









*"6 أبريل" تنعى سقوط سبعة مصريين فى ليبيا ضحية الإرهاب






كتب إيمان على ومصطفى عبد التواب

نعت حركة شباب 6 أبريل ضحايا الإرهاب والغدر المصريين السبعة الذين اغتالتهم أيادى الإرهاب الغادر فى ليبيا.

وأدان عمرو على، المنسق العام للحركة، حسب بيانا صادر عنه، اليوم الأربعاء،  الصمت الرهيب والإهمال الذى تتبناه الحكومة المصرية غير مبالية بأرواح  المصريين بالداخل أو الخارج، مطالبا الحكومة المصرية بالتحقيق الفورى فى  ملابسات الحادث الأليم، وإعلان الحقائق كاملة أمام الشعب المصرى.

كما تتقدم الحركة بخالص التعازى للكنيسة المصرية وأسر الضحايا، داعين الله  أن يتغمدهم بالرحمة والمغفرة وأن يلهم أهلهم الصبر والسلوان.




*


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*عاجل قرار من السيسى بخصوص جثامين المسيحيين المقتولين في ليبيا*









*المشير يوافق علي نقل جثامين المقتولين في ليبيا بطائرة عسكرية






أكدت مصادر أمنية بالمطار أن المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي قد وافق علي نقل  جثامين المصريين السبع الذين لقوا مصرعهم قتلا في ليبيا بطائرة عسكرية إلي  أسيوط ومنها إلي محافظة سوهاج لدفنهم هناك في مقابر أسرهم.
وقالت المصادر أنه تم تشكيل خدمات أمنية أمام باب (35) بقرية البضائع  والمخصص لخروج الجثث وخدمات أمنية أخري في مبني الركاب رقم (3) لإنهاء  إجراءات وصول أسر الضحايا، وقالت أنه قد تم تشكيل فريق عمل لإنهاء اجراءات  الافراج عن الجثامين.
وأشارت المصادر إلي أنه حتي الآن لم يتم تحديد اقلاع الطائرة العسكرية من  مطار شرق القاهرة العسكري أم من مطار الماظة العسكرية، وأضافت أنه تم  استدعاء 9 سيارات إسعاف أمام باب (35) لحين تحديد الجهة التي سوف يتم من  خلالها نقل الجثامين.




*


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*طلب من الخارجية المصرية الى ليبيا بعد مقتل 7 مسيحين مصريين*










*الخارجية تطالب ليبيا بسرعة إنجاز التحقيقات في حادث مقتل 7 مصريين



قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية السفير بدر عبد العاطي، إن الوزارة طالبت  الجانب الليبي بسرعة إنجاز التحقيقات في حادث مقتل المصريين السبعة في  ليبيا، وموافاة مصر بنتائج التحقيقات أولا بأول.

وأضاف عبد العاطي - في مكالمة هاتفية من الكونغو، لقناة سي بي سي، الأربعاء  26 فبراير- أن وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمي التقى نظيره الليبي صباح اليوم في  الكونغو على هامش قمة الكوميسا وأكد له على ضرورة توفير الحماية للمواطنين  المصريين في ليبيا وضرورة الكشف عن ملابسات هذا الحادث الإرهابي والعمل على  تقديم القتلة للعدالة، وقد تعهد الجانب الليبي بتقديم القتلة للعدالة.





*


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*اول تعليق من أسقف سوهاج بعد قتل المسيحين الـ7 بليبيا*









*أسقف سوهاج: قتلى ليبيا من مركز المراغة ودماء المصريين غالية وليست رخيصة





كتبت - سحر عزام:


قال الأنبا باخوم، أسقف سوهاج، إن الدماء المصرية غالية وليست رخيصة، وأن  محافظة سوهاج مسلمين ومسيحيين حزينة على الشباب السبعة الذين قتلوا في  ليبيا مؤخرا، مشيرا إلى أن هؤلاء الشباب ينتمون لعائلة واحدة.
وأضاف باخوم في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج ''العاشرة مساء'' المذاع على قناة  ''دريم2''، مساء أمس الثلاثاء، أن ''الشباب السبعة الذين قتلوا هم مصريين  أولا، ومن شباب مصر، ولا نستطيع أن نفصل بينهم وبين المسلمين، كلنا مصريين  وننتمي لهذا الوطن الحبيب الذي نعيش على أراضيه، وكلنا أسرة واحدة، والشباب  ينتمون جميعا لقرية بمركز المراغة بمحافظة سوهاج .

المصدر : مصراوى*


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*عاجل عن سفارة مصر بطرابلس*






​ 


*عاجل| سفارة مصر بطرابلس تنهي إجراءات شحن جثامين المواطنين المصريين السبعة وأقاربهم*



قامت السفارة المصرية في طرابلس، في  إطار متابعة وزارة الخارجية للحادث الإرهابي البشع الذي وقع في ليبيا وأدى  إلى مقتل 7 مواطنين مصريين، بإنهاء كافة إجراءات شحن جثامين المواطنين  المصريين السبعة، وكذا أقاربهم 12 المسافرين معهم على نفس الطائرة التي  أقلعت في الحادية عشرة والنصف من صباح اليوم من مطار بنغازي.
    وسيكون في استقبالهم بمطار القاهرة مساعد وزير الخارجية للشؤون القنصلية.
  وتتابع وزارة الخارجية التحقيقات في هذا الحادث بالتنسيق مع السلطات الليبية.
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*إئتلاف أقباط مصر يطالب *









*إئتلاف أقباط مصر يطالب بقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع ليبيا.. ومحاسبة السفير عبد العاطى عن تصريحاته*



  الأربعاء ٢٦ فبراير ٢٠١٤ - ٠٢:١٣:٥٧ م

  طالب إئتلاف أقباط مصر بقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع ليبيا لحين ضبط  الجناة في واقعة مقتل7 أقباط مصريين في بنغازي، كما طالب بمحاسبة السفير  بدر عبد العاطي عن تصريحات صدرت منه بخصوص الواقعة.
  وقالت الائتلاف فى بيان له، اليوم، :"نتقدم بكامل التعازى لاسر سبعة من  شهداء مصريين يحملون الهوية القبطية أقتنصتهم أيادى الارهاب الاسود الطائفى  فى بنغازى بليبيا الدولة المحتلة من عناصر أرهابية متطرفة أعتادت أنتهاك  أدمية وأرواح وممتلاكات المصريين المقمين بليبيا دون حساب أو ردع يذكر".
  وأضاف: "يطالب إئتلاف أقباط مصر من رئاسة الجمهورية ووزارة الخارجية  المصرية قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع دولة ليبيا لحين ضبط الجناة وتقديمهم  للعدالة هم ومن يقف ورائهم من المحرضين فى تلك الاعمال الاجرامية الطائفية  والتى تنم على تحول ليبيا لدولة يحكمها الارهاب الاسود".
  وطالب الائتلاف من وزارة الخارجية التحقيق ومحاسبة السفير بدر عبد  العاطى المتحدث بأسم الوزارة على ما بدر منه من تصريحات مزيفة وكاذبة-حسب  البيان- من أن خلفية الجريمة ترجع لاقامة غير شرعية للضحايا أو خلاف مالى  بينهم وبين أحد العصابات المسئولة عن تهريبهم لايطاليا عبر ليبيا، حيث لم  يتحقق من الامر مبرراً أسباب غير حقيقية ومعطياً حجج للخروج من الازمة على  حساب دماء الاقباط وهذا ما نرفضه تمام الرفض.


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*صباحي عبر تويتر الان *









*صباحي ناعيا قتلى المصريين بليبيا: الدولة القوية يجب أن تمتد حمايتها لأبناءها في الخارج*



   نعى حمدين صباحي مؤسس التيار الشعبي، قتلى المصريين السبعة ضحايا الإرهاب في ليبيا.

  وقدم صباحي، في تغريده له على "تويتر" منذ  قليل، خالص العزاء لأسر ضحايا الحادث البشع بقتل المصريين على الهوية، بحسب  تعبيره، مضيفًا أن الدولة القوية يجب أن تمتد حمايتها لأبناءها في الخارج  كما الداخل.
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*“الوفد” يطالــــــــــــــب*









*“الوفد” يطالب بضبط قتلة المصريين في ليبيا*

*أدان حسن بدراوي وزير العلاقات الخارجية فى حكومة الوفد الموازية الحادث الاجرامى الذى أودى بحياة 7 مصريين أبرياء فى ليبيا.
وطالب بدراوي،في بيان له،الحكومة الليبية بسرعة ضبط الجناة القتلة وتقديمهم  لمحاكمة عاجلة،داعيا إلى تحرك سريع للحصول على ضمانات بعدم تكرار هذا  الحادث الاجرامى.
وأكد بدراوى انه يتفهم ظروف ليبيا الحالية ويقدر موقف حكومتها لكن القصاص  العادل والسريع من القتلة والارهابيين أمر ضرورى وعاجل حتى لا تتكرر مثل  هذه الحوادث الاجرامية.




*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يرحمنا-- شىء بشع و الصور صعبه--
بس الصور مختلفه-- هما ماتوا على الشاطىء و لا هما ماتوا فى الصحراء فى كزا صوره و لا دول صور ارشيفيه و لا ايه...


----------



## BITAR (26 فبراير 2014)

*كسا الحزن نجع مخيمر التابع لقرية فزارة بمركز المراغة بمحافظة سوهاج، وعلا صراخ النساء المترملات والأمهات الثكالى، حزناً على فراق الضحايا الـ«7» الذين قتلوا برصاصات الغدر فى بنغازى بليبيا بعد أن تم اقتيادهم من السكن الذى يقيمون فيه وقتلهم، وأعلن الأهالى -مسلمون ومسيحيون- الحداد، وأقاموا سرادق عزاء كبيرا ينتظرون وصول جثامينهم، التى خلفت وراءها حزناً لا ينتهى، فمنهم من ترك أطفالاً صغاراً فى عمر الزهور، ومنهم من ترك خطيبته التى كانت تستعد لاستقباله لتزف إليه، وآخرون تركوا زوجاتهم وأولادهم فى كمد وبكاء لا ينتهى. *
*المشهد أصعب من الوصف، فقد شيد أهالى نجع مخيمر سرادق عزاء لـ6 من الضحايا، وجهزوا آخر للضحية السابع، على بعد أمتار قليلة من الأول، بينما صرخات الأمهات والزوجات لا تنقطع، والنحيب والبكاء لا يكف على الضحايا الـ7، الذين ذهبوا إلى دولة ليبيا للعمل هناك بعد أن ضاقت بهم بلادهم بما رحبت، لكنهم عادوا جثثاً هامدة، ولا ذنب لهم سوى أنهم سافروا لكسب قوت يومهم. قال جيد وهيب عيسى، 36 سنة، عامل، ابن عم الشقيقين هانى ونهدى: لقد سمعنا خبر مصرع 7 من المصريين فى ليبيا من شاشات التليفزيون وبعدها ساورنا الشك والقلق تجاه أقاربنا الذين يعملون فى منطقة طريق النهر بمحافظة بنغازى، بعدها حاولنا الاتصال بأقاربنا هناك، لكن كان الجميع يتكتم على الخبر، وعرفنا بالنبأ صباح أمس الأول عندما اتصل بناء أقاربنا من هناك وأخبرونا بأن الضحايا تم اقتيادهم من السكن الذى يقيمون فيه على أيدى مسلحين وتم قتلهم، ولا نعرف السبب وراء تلك الجريمة. *
*فيما أشار الدكتور إليا عزيز المتحدث الإعلامى باسم مطرانية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بسوهاج، إلى أن ما حدث لأبناء نجع مخيمر جريمة فى حق المصريين جميعاً، مطالباً رئيس الدولة بالتدخل لمعرفة السبب فى قتلهم، وسرعة إنهاء نقل جثامينهم فى أسرع وقت، مؤكداً أن هناك معاناة فى إنهاء أوراق نقل الجثامين. وطالب أهالى نجع مخيمر الموجودون بسرادق العزاء بأن تقوم الدولة بواجبها تجاه أبنائها والكشف عن السبب الرئيسى للجريمة، والكشف عن مرتكبيها بالتعاون مع السلطات الليبية. كما ناشدوا المشير عبدالفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، معرفة السبب فى قتل أبنائهم، وأن يبرد نارهم بالقصاص من القتلة فى المحاكم الليبية. **يذكر أن الضحايا هم: طلعت صديق بباوى جرجس، 48 عاماً، متزوج، ترك وراءه أسرة مكونة من أم و3 أولاد و3 بنات أكبرهم فتاة تبلغ من العمر 24 عاماً كانت تنتظر حضور والدها ليشهد زفافها إلى أحد أقاربها، وثانيهم هو إدوارد ناشد بولس، 28 عاماً، ترك وراءه زوجه وبنتين وولداً. وأما ثالث الضحايا والرابع، فالشقيقان نهدى جرجس حبيب 26 عاماً وشقيقه «هانى» 24 سنة، ولقد ترك الأول وراءه «مهند» 4 سنوات، و«جرجس»، عمره عام ونصف العام، أما شقيقه فقد سافر منذ عام ونصف العام، وترك زوجته حاملاً، وأنجبت له «تواضروس» البالغ من العمر 6 أشهر، والذى لم يشاهده والده حتى الآن، وخامسهم هو سامح رومانى توفيق، 19 عاماً الذى كان من المقرر أن يحضر إلى مسقط رأسه ليتزوج من إحدى قريباته التى تمت خطبتها له من عام، وسادس الضحايا هو أيوب صبرى توفيق، 19 عاماً، وكان أيضاً من المقرر أن يتزوج فى نهاية العام الحالى بخطيبته التى تنتمى إلى عائلته، وسابعهم وآخرهم هو فوزى فتحى صديق، 18 عاماً، أعزب.*​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*"فهمي" يطالب نظيره الليبي*





​ ​ 




طالب وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمي نظيره  الليبي محمد عبد العزيز، بحماية المصريين المقيمين في ليبيا، وضرورة التحقيق في  ملابسات الحادث البشع، الذي تعرض له سبعة مواطنين مصريين، وملاحقة الجناة، وتقديمهم  للعدالة.

وأكد المتحدث باسم الخارجية السفير  بدر عبد العاطي، في بيان صحفي، اليوم، أنه جرى اتصال بين وزير الخارجية نبيل فهمي  ونظيره الليبي محمد عبد العزيز، تناول العلاقات الثنائية بين البلدين، مع التركيز  على الحادث البشع الذي أسفر عن مقتل سبعة مواطنين مصريين في مدينة  بنغازي.

ومن جانبه، أكد وزير خارجية ليبيا  إدانة بلاده حكومة وشعباً للحادث الإجرامي الذي يتعارض مع كافة الشرائع السماوية،  مشيراً إلى أن الحكومة الليبية تتابع عن كثب سير التحقيقات من أجل تقديم المسؤولين  عن هذه الجريمة الشنعاء إلى العدالة.
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*تصريح محزن جدا من والد ضحيتين بـ«مذبحة  ليبيا»*





​ ​ ​ ​ *



*

​ 
*جلس جرجس حبيب، 70 سنة  مزارع، داخل سرادق العزاء المقام لستة أقارب من ضحايا حادث ليبيا بنجع مخيمر بمركز  المراغة، في انتظار وصول جثماني نجليه «ندهي» 26 سنة، و«هاني» 24 سنة، اللذين  افتقدهما معا في الحادث.
الأب المكلوم جلس محدقًا بعينيه في سقف سرادق العزاء في  حالة ذهول غير مصدق لما حدث، وقد اصطف حوله عدد من أبناء النجع، مسلمين ومسيحيين،  لمواساته وتعزيته ودعوته للصبر على قضاء الله.
«جرجس» لم يردد سوى: «حرام اللي  حصل ده.. خسرت ولادي الإثنين أجيبهم منين.. إرادتك يارب ده إحنا غلابة»، لكنه حمد  الله على سلامة ابنه الثالث «حسني» الذي نجا من الحادث وكتب له القدر حياة جديد  نظرًا لكونه في سكن آخر بعيدًا عن شقيقيه.
قال فرج جرجس، 30 سنة، عامل، شقيق  القتيلين: «أشقائي ندهي وهاني وحسني، سبق لهم السفر أكثر من مرة للعمل في ليبيا وهم  ضمن العمالة المنتظمة هناك ويعملون بعقود في مجال المعمار وآخر مرة سافروا فيها  كانت منذ عام ونصف العام».
أضاف «فرج»: «شقيقي ندهي 26 سنة، متزوج، ولديه بنت،  تدعى مهرة 4 سنوات، وجرجس سنة ونصف، وشقيقي هاني 24 سنة، متزوج وسافر وترك زوجته  حاملًا ولديه الآن ولد يدعى تواضروس، 8 شهور، ولم ير هاني طفله وكان يتصل باستمرار  قائلًا (نفسي أشوف تواضروس كبر ولا لأ وشكله دلوقتي ايه)».
وأضاف شقيق الضحيتين:  «بحسب رواية العاملين هناك، فإن ملثمين مسلحين دخلوا عليهم الغرفة في الحوش الذي  يقيمون فيه وسألوهم عن أسمائهم ولما علموا أنهم مسيحيون أخذوهم وقتلوهم على بعد 60  كيلومترًا من مكان إقامتهم».
وطالب «فرج» السلطات والحكومة بمتابعة الحادث وكشف  ملابساته ومطالبة السلطات الليبية بالقبض على الجناة والثأر  للضحايا.*​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*هاااااام من مساعد وزير الخارجية عن قتل المصريين السبعة فى ليبيا*











 أكد مساعد وزير الخارجية على العشيرى أثناء استقبال  الجثامين بمطار القاهرة الدولى، أن الحادث موجه لكل شعب مصر وليس لفئة بعينها أو  دين بعينة، موضحاً أن السلطات المصرية طالبت نظيرتها الليبية بضرورة الإسراع فى كشف  الجناة المتورطين فى الحادث وتقديمهم إلى محاكمة عادلة، موضحا أن كافة مؤسسات  الدولة وفى مقدمتهم الأزهر الشريف أدان هذا العمل الإجرامى الذى ارتكبته قلة متطرفة  بحق المصريين فقراء ذهبوا يبحثون عن مصدر رزقهم ويساعدون فى إعمار الشقيقة  ليبيا.

وأضاف العشيرى فى تصريحات صحفية، أن هناك لجنة فى الخارجية المصرية  بالتعاون مع السفارة المصرية فى ليبيا تتابع ملف القضية والتطورات التى ستطرأ  عليها.

وأوضح العشيرى، كان هناك تعاون من جانب السلطات الليبية وتقديم  المساعدات فى سرعة إنهاء إجراءات المتوفين، حيث نقلوا أعضاء السفارة المصرية بالغ  أسقفهم وتعاطيهم للشعب المصرى فيما أجرى وزير الخارجية الليبى اتصالات هاتفية مع  نظيرة المصرى فيما يتعلق بالحادث.


 المصدر : *



*


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*«الخارجية» عن حادث أقباط ليبيا*








*«الخارجية» عن حادث أقباط ليبيا: موجه لكل شعب مصر وليس دين بعينه*


الأربعاء ٢٦ فبراير ٢٠١٤ - ٠٤:١٥:٣١ م

قال السفير علي العشيري مساعد وزير الخارجية، الأربعاء، إن حادث مقتل 7 أقباط مصريين في ليبيا «موجه لكل شعب مصر و ليس لفئة بعينها أو دين بعينه»، موضحا أن «السلطات المصرية طالبت نظيرتها بضرورة الإسراع في كشف الجناة المتورطين في الحادث وتقديمهم إلى محاكمة عادلة»، وأوضح أن «كافة مؤسسات الدولة و في مقدمتها الأزهر الشريف أدان هذا العمل الإجرامي الذي ارتكبته قلة متطرفة بحق المصريين فقراء، هبوا يبحثون عن مصدر رزقهم و يساعدون فى إعمار الشقيقة ليبيا».
وأعلن «العشيري» أن هناك لجنة في الخارجية المصرية بالتعاون مع السفارة المصرية في ليبيا تتابع ملف القضية والتطورات التي ستطرأ عليها.
وأوضح مساعد وزير الخارجية، أن السلطات الليبية تعاونت مع نظيرتها المصرية في المساعدة في سرعة إنهاء إجراءات المتوفين، حيث نقل أعضاء السفارة المصرية بالغ أسفهم وتعاطفهم مع الشعب المصري، فيما أجرى وزير الخارجية الليبي اتصالات هاتفية مع نظيرة المصري فيما يتعلق بالحادث.
المصرى اليوم​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

تكفيريين أخذوا الضحايا بعد علمهم أننا مسيحيون
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 ​ ​ ​ *



*
​ 
*روى عادل شكري، 35 سنة، أحد شهود  عيان جريمة مقتل 7 مصريين على أيدي ملثمين مسلحين بليبيا، الإثنين الماضي، من أبناء  نجع مخيمر، ما حدث ليلة الحادث، وقال إن 3 من الجماعات التكفيرية أخذوا الضحايا من  بينهم بعد علمهم أن كل المقيمين بالسكن مسيحيون.
قال «شكري» إنهم كانوا 20  مسيحيًا مصريًا يقيمون بغرفة واحدة في حوش كبير، وإن 3 ملثمين مسلحين طرقوا الباب  في ساعة متأخرة من الليل، وعندما سألهم صاحب الحوش عن هويتهم قبل أن يفتح لهم قالوا  إنهم لجنة من الصحة جاءوا لعمل تحاليل للعمالة المقيمة عنده لفحص فيروس سي.
أضاف  شاهد العيان أنه: «لما فتح لهم صاحب الحوش فوجئ بأنهم ملثمون مسلحون، وبعدها دخلوا  علينا الغرفة وسألونا عن أسمائنا، ولما علموا أننا مسيحيون أخذوا الضحايا الـ7 تحت  تهديد السلاح في سيارة 2 كابينة ملأوا بها الضحايا، وبعد بحثنا عن الضحايا في اليوم  التالي فوجئنا بهم قتلى على بعد 60 كيلومترًا على طريق بني غازي ليبيا».
تابع  «شكري»: «ما حدث معنا ليس معاملة بني آدمين ولا نسمع بما حدث في أي دين، ولا حتى  عند من يعبدون البقر»، مضيفًا «طالما أن الجماعات المتشددة تعامل المسيحين في ليبيا  هذه المعاملة السيئة ويقتلونهم، لماذا لا تمنع السلطات المصرية والليبية ذهاب  الأقباط إلى هناك طالما أنهم غير قادرين على توفير الحماية لهم».
من جانبه قال  أيمن سامي، 30 سنة، من أبناء النجع: «كنت أعمل في ليبيا العام الماضي، وكانت هذه  الجماعات المتشددة التي تطلق على نفسها أنصار الشريعة تفعل بالمسيحيين ما لم أشاهده  في حياتي»، مضيفًا: «كانوا يقيدوننا ويجبروننا على شرب البول ويضعوا السكاكين على  رقابنا ويتهموننا بأننا السبب في ثورة 30 يونيو، وإسقاط الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي،  لذا تركت ليبيا بعدما حدث معي وهربت».
قال «سامي» إنهم كانوا يكتبون على الحوائط  بأن «من يرشد عن مسيحي يحصل على عشرة آلاف دينار ليبي».*​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*عاجل عن جثامين الاقباط شهداء مذبحة بنى غازى *



 ​ 

    خاص صوت المسيحى الحر
 تحركت الطائرة التي تقل جثامين الشهداء الأقباط السبعة من مطار الماظة الساعة  الرابعة وخمس عشر دقيقة وينتظر وصولها الي كنيسة مارجرجس مطرانية سوهاج حوالي  الساعة السادسة وخمس عشر دقيقة للصلاة علي أرواحهم الطاهرة
 يذكر انه تم نقل الجثامين من ليبيا صباح اليوم على  طائرة مصر للطيران برفقة 12  من اقاربهم وكان مقرر تقلهم بطائرة عسكرية من مطار القاهرة إلى مطار سوهاج .. يذكر  أن الشهداء السبعة ينتمون إلى عائلة واحدة تدعى عائلة جرجس تنتمي إلى نجع مخيمر  التابع لمركز المراغة بمحافظة سوهاج ولقد تم اغتيالهم على يد مجموعة من الملثمين  اقتحموا منزل الشهداء  مساء الاحد الماضى واقتادوهم مقيدين وقاموا بقتلهم بطريقة  غير آدمية باطلاق الاعيرة النارية عليهم وضربهم بالسيوف وآلات حادة وقد تم العثور  عليهم ظهر يوم الاثنين على بعد 50 كم من مدينة بنغازى​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*تقارير الوفاة للمصريين السبعة تؤكد *








*تقارير الوفاة للمصريين السبعة تؤكد الإصابة بطلقات نارية*



الأربعاء ٢٦ فبراير ٢٠١٤ - ٠٤:٥٢:٣٤ م

أكد الدكتور الدواهرى العشماوى مدير الحجر الصحى بمطار القاهرة الدولى، أن التقارير الطبية المرافقة للجثامين السبع للمصربين الذين تم قتلهم بواسطة جماعات تكفيرية فى ليبيا، تتضمن أن أسباب الوفاة غير طبيعية نتيجة التعرض لإطلاق أعيرة نارية فى مختلف أنحاء الجسد.
وقال مدير الحجر الصحى بمطار القاهرة الدولى، اليوم الأربعاء، أنه تم تسليم الجثامين لأقاربهم الذين وقعوا بالاستلام، وجميع الشهادات الخاصة بالوفاة صادرة من الطب الشرعى الليبى ومتضمنة فقط أن أسباب الوفاة غير طبيعية وبسبب إطلاق أعيرة نارية وغير محدد عدد الأعيرة .
اليوم السابع​


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*هاااام من الرئاسة عن مقتل الـ7 ببنى غازى وتطالب*








*الرئاسة تنعى مقتل الـ7 ببنى غازى وتطالب سلطات ليبيا بحماية المصريين*

الأربعاء، 26 فبراير 2014 - 17:32
الرئيس عدلى منصور
كتبت نور ذو الفقار
أصدرت رئاسة الجمهورية بيانا رسميا تنعى فيه حادث اغتيال مواطنين مصريين بمدينة بنى غازى الليبية, وقال البيان: "تلقت رئاسة الجمهورية بمزيد من الحزن والأسى نبأ اِغتيال المواطنين المصريين السبعة فى مدينة بنى غازى شرقى ليبيا؛ وإذ تنعى رئاسة الجمهورية أولئك الشهداء؛ فإنها تتقدم لذويهم بخالص العزاء والمواساة".

وطالبت رئاسة الجمهورية، خلال البيان السلطات الليبية بتوفير الأمن والحماية للمواطنين المصريين على الأراضى الليبية، واتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات لتوقيف الجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة؛ إنفاذاً للقصاص العادل.


المصدر : 						 *



*


----------



## mary naeem (26 فبراير 2014)

*وصول جثامين حادث ليبيا لسوهاج.. والأهالى تطالب ..*








*وصول جثامين حادث ليبيا لسوهاج.. والأهالى: الشعب يريد إعدام الإخوان*

الأربعاء، 26 فبراير 2014 - 17:55





المصريون ضحايا حادث ليبيا الإرهابى
سوهاج - محمود مقبول وعمرو خلف
استقبل مطار سوهاج الدولى منذ لحظات اليوم الأربعاء، جثامين شهداء حادث ليبيا الغادر الذى راح ضحيته سبعة أشخاص من عائلة واحدة بناحية نجع مخيمر التابع لقرية فزارة دائرة مركز المراغة.


وفى السياقِ ذاته قام شباب القرية بتنظيم وقفة أمام الكنيسة رددوا خلالها الهتافات باسم الشهداء وطالبوا بالقصاص، ورددوا هتافات "نفديك يا صليب"، و"الشعب يريد إعدام الإخوان"، و"ارفع راسك فوق أنت قبطى".


المصدر : 						 *



http://youm7.com/*


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)

*كشف حسنى حبيب شقيق اثنين من الضحايا السبعة فى ليبيا وابن عم الخمسة الآخرين تفاصيل الحادث البشع الذى أودى بحياة سبعة أقباط مصريين فى ليبيا. *​*وقال حبيب لـ «الأهرام» أن الجريمة بدأت فى العاشرة والنصف مساء حين هاجم ملثمون المنطقة التى نسكن بها فى بنغازى بحثا عن مسيحيين، مشيرا الى ان الملثمين دخلوا منزلا ثم تركوه حين اكتشفوا أن سكانه مسلمون. *
*وأضاف توجه الملثمون بعد ذلك الى المنزل الثانى حيث اختطفوا أربعة من أقربائى لأنهم أقباط، ثم دخلوا المنزل الثالث وأخذوا الثلاثة الأخرين تحت تهديد البنادق الآلية والرشاشات والأسلحة البيضاء.*
*وقال حسنى حبيب إن الملثمين استولوا على جوازات سفر الضحايا وهواتفهم المحمولة، وكل المبالغ المالية التى كانت بحوزتهم وانطلقوا خارج المنطقة.*
*وبرر حبيب سهولة عملية الخطف بأن سكان المنطقة اعتقدوا ان الملثمين يتبعون الشرطة أو السلطات الليبية، خاصة أن ليبيا تحفل بالعديد من المليشيات المسلحة التابعة للحكومة أو تحظى بحمايتها.*
*ونفى حبيب ماتردد عن وجود خلافات مالية بين الضحايا والجناة بعد فشل تهجيرهم بشكل غير شرعى الى إيطاليا وقال: «للآسف ظهر مسئول من الخارجية المصرية على احدى القنوات التليفزيونية وأدلى بتصريحات كاذبة، فأنا وأقربائى نعيش فى ليبيا ولم نسع للهجرة الى إيطاليا أو غيرها من الدول، وتابع: كيف نهاجر وقد انتهينا منذ فترة وجيزة من تجديد إجراءات إقامتنا وجميع جوازاتنا وأوراقنا الرسمية سليمة، كما أن أخى كان يخطط لزيارة مصر خلال الفترة التى وقعت فيها الحادثة.*
*وأوضح أن شقيقيه اللذين قتلا يعيشان فى ليبيا منذ نحو 10 أشهر، لافتا الى انه يقيم فى ليبيا منذ 20 عاما بشكل متقطع.*
*وقال: «نحن نعمل فى مجال البناء وأوضاعنا مستقرة فى ليبيا، فلماذا نحاول الهجرة بطريقة غير شرعية! مضيفا: ما حدث لا يصدقه عقل لأن الجريمة بشعة للغاية فجميع الضحايا من أسرة واحد وهو ما يزيد من هول الواقعة، وتابع حسني، رغم أن مرتكبى الجريمة أخذوا أموال وهواتف الضحايا إلا أنهم لم يكتفوا بذلك وأصروا على قتلهم بطريقة وحشية، حيث عثر على الجثث ملقاة على شاطئ جروثه مكبلة الأيدي.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)

*انتهت رحلة الخروج من الفقر*
*خرج سبعة مصريون من سوهاج إلى ليبيا بحثا عن فرصة عمل فعادوا جثثا فى توابيت خشبية*
*وبينما يجتر الناس احزانهم*
*تكتشف ان وراء كل ضحية حكاية إنسانية مع الأسر المكلومة*
*بعد أن تلقت واجب العزاء *​*خلف ناشد (45 سنة) موظف بمكتب تموين بناويط قال ان شقيقه إدوارد (28 سنة) أحد الضحايا سافر منذ 11 شهرا إلى ليبيا ولديه 3 ابناء مينا (5 سنوات) وناردين (6 سنوات) وهرمينا (10 أشهر)، وقال انه تلقى آخر اتصال من شقيقه من ليبيا الأحد الماضى تحدث مع والدته وابنائه وزوجته ومعى وشعرت بعدها انها مكالمة الوداع. *
*وأضاف انه عرف بوفاة شقيقه من التليفزيون وتأكد من قريب له يعمل فى بنى غازى ونفى ما تردد ان الضحايا كانوا فى طريقهم لهجرة غير شرعية لإيطاليا مشيرا إلى ان بعضهم يعملون فى ليبيا منذ سنوات بعقود رسمية.*
*فرج جرجس (30 سنة) عامل قال ان شقيقه ندهى (27 سنة) عامل معمار وأحد الضحايا متزوج ولديه طفلان جرجس (سنة ونصف) وهرئيل (4 سنوات) سافر من سنة ونصف مع شقيقهما هانى (24 سنة) عامل معمار وراح أيضا ضحية الحادث قبل أن يرى مولوده الأول تادرس (3 أشهر) وان لديهم أخا رابعا يداعى حفنى يعمل أيضا فى ليبيا ويقيم فى الطابق الثانى بذات المسكن الذى يسكن به شقيقاه وان والدهم جرجس (70 سنة) ووالدتهم على قيد الحياة بالنجع لم يستطيعوا الحديث من هول الصدمة.*
*صديق بباوى (70 سنة) فلاح والد طلعت (47 سنة) أحد المتوفيين قال ان ابنه سافر منذ 8 شهور بعد سفر نجله نشأت (24 سنة) بشهرين إلى ليبيا وكان معهم اثناء سير الجناة بالسيارة لمكان الحادث واستطاع ان يقفز منها ويهرب ولديه أيضا مايكل (19 سنة) بكلية التمريض وهرفى (14 سنة) بالصف الثانى الإعدادى و3 بنات احداهن زوجة ندهى أحد الضحايا والثانية زوجة شقيقه فرج المقيم بالنجع والثالثة طالبة بدبلوم تجارة.*
*وأضاف عرفنا من اقاربنا الذين يعملون فى ليبيا ان 3 ملثمين دخلوا عليهم حوش العمارة التى يقيمون بها بمنطقة الليتى بطريق النهر العظيم ببنى غازى بعد منتصف الليل وسألوا اين المسيحيين ودخلوا عليهم وطلبوا منهم الذهاب معهم لإجراء تحاليل فيروس C ولما رفضوا اقتادوهم تحت تهديد السلاح داخل سيارة على بعد 30 كيلو مترا خارج المدينة وارتكبوا جريمتهم الشنعاء*
*وقال رومانى توفيق سكرتير مدرسة بناويط التجارية ان نجله سامح سافر لأول مرة منذ 3 شهور بعد خطوبته على بنت خاله وكان يستعد للزواج وصاحبه فى هذه الرحلة المشئومة ابن عمه أيوب صبرى (15 سنة) أحد الضحايا بعد أن ترك الدراسة من أجل العمل ومساعدة أسرته الفقيرة، كما أن الضحية فوزى فتحى (20 سنة) سبق له السفر مرة قبل ذلك وهو أعزب وأضاف اننا غلابة ولنا رب كريم.*
*عادل شكرى (عامل) عائد من ليبيا صباح أمس قال ان هناك اضطهادا للأقباط فى دولة ليبيا ولكن ماذا نفعل ونحن نسعى للقمة العيش مطالبا بتدخل الحكومة المصرية لحماية الأقباط هناك، والقصاص للضحايا.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)

*ليبيا تنتفض ضد اغتيال المصريين*
*إدانات حكومية وشعبية واسعة*
*وتعهد بالقصاص*​ 
*انتفضت ليبيا الرسمية والشعبية بشكل كبير ضد جريمة قتل سبعة مصريين فى بنغازى قبل أيام، فى تأكيد من مختلف الأطياف السياسية على ضرورة القصاص من القتلة. *​ *ووصف على زيدان ـ رئيس الوزراء الليبى الحادث بالعمل الإرهابي. موضحا فى تصريحات لـ»الأهرام« أمس ان هناك من يستهدف مصر وليبيا وان البلدين يتعرض للارهاب، مؤكدا ان علاقات البلدين الازلية لن يؤثر عليها الإرهابيون. *
*وقال زيدان: أنه فور اكتشاف الامر اتجهت السلطات الأمنية للمكان وتم نقل الجثث للمستشفى و بدأت إجراءات الفحص والتحقيق مشيرا الى أن سلطات بلاده تبذل كل الجهد للوصول للحقائق وتقديم الجناة إلى القضاء مؤكد ان االحكومة الليبية والدولة بكل مؤسساتها تدين بأشد كلمات الإدانة والاستنكار هذا العمل الإرهابى الضحايا الشنيع الذى لا يليق بالإنسانية.*
*وتوجه زيدان من خلال «الأهرام» بالتعزيه إلى مصر الشقيقة شعباً وحكومة ورئيساً ورئيس حكومة والى البابا تاوضروس وإلى أهالى معربا عن آسفه الشديد على ما تم مؤكد مجدداً ان علاقتنا بمصر الشقيقة وطيدة وأكيدة ورصينة لن يستطيع المجرمون التأثير فيها ولن تتأثر بالإرهاب الذى نحن جميعا ضحايا له. *
*وعبر محمد عبد العزيز ـ وزير الخارجية الليبيى استنكاره وألمه الشخصى اولا وعبر الخارجية الليبية لهذا الحادث الفظ .*
*وقال عبد العزيز عبرنا للاخوة فى مصر منذ علمنا بالحادث عن بالغ أسف الحكومة الليبية لوقوع الحادث ، وادانتنا بشدة لهذا العمل الإجرامى الذى لا يعبر عن مبادئ الدين الإسلامى الحنيف،*
*كما عبرت الدكتورة وفاء بو قعصيص ـ وكيل وزارة الخارجية الليبية للشئون السياسية ـ عن آسفها وادانتها للحادث الجلل.*
*وادان صلاح المرغنى ـ وزير العدل الليبيى هذا العمل البربرى والوحشي.*
*مؤكدا انه لااستهداف للمسحيين فى ليبيا سواء مصريين او اجانب موضحا ان هناك ايادى خفية تريد ان تكون العلاقات الليبية المصرية متوترة حتى يتمكن دعاة ومنفذو الارهاب من الوصول الى غاياتهم .. وقال ان منذ علمى بالحادث هناك تحقيقات جارية من اجل الوصول الى الجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة.*
*وقال، عزالدين عقيل ـ رئيس حزب «الائتلاف الجمهوري» الليبيى ان معظم الليبيين مستاءون مما حدث للعمالة المصرية فى شرق البلاد وان هذه العمالة كان ومازال لها الفضل فى المساعدة لتنمية ليبيا لان العمالة المصرية هى الاكبر وتتفهم طبيعة الليبيين وأسهموا فى شتى القطاعات*
*ودعا الى تحرك عربى من قبل الجامعة العربية لمعالجة الاوضاع فى ليبيا قبل فقدان السيطرة عليها. مشيرا الى انه لعلاج مايحدث فى ليبيا لابدان يكون اقليميا وعربيا على وجه السرعة.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)

*غضب حقوقى عارم من استهداف الاقباط*​*كتب ـ محمد حجاب: *​ *أثار حادث مقتل سبعة مواطنين مصريين مسيحيين فى ليبيا، ومن قبله احراق الكنيسة المصرية فى مصراتة وبنغازى موجة من الغضب الشديد لدى منظمات المجتمع المدنى ورغم تصريحات وزارة الخارجية المصرية بأن هناك اتصالات مكثفة مع المسئولين الليبيين وشيوخ القبائل فى المنطقة الشرقية لاستبيان الموقف فإن المنظمات اتهمت الخارجية بالتقصير وطالبت السلطات بالتواصل مع الجهات المعنية بليبيا لحماية ارواح المواطنين المصريين. *
*وفى مؤتمر صحفى عقدته منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الانسان ومركز الكلمة لحقوق الانسان أمس لكشف ممارسات ليبيا ضد المصريين المقيمين بها اعتبر نجيب جبرائيل رئيس المنظمة أن هناك قصورا من الخارجية المصرية فى حماية الاقباط المقيمين فى ليبيا. *
*وحمل البيان الصادر عن المؤتمر السلطات الليبية المسئولية بسبب عدم توفير عناصر الحماية والأمان و لمن يقيمون على ارضيها وعدم ملاحقة من حرقوا كنيسة مصراتة مستنكرا تصريحات المتحدث الرسمى للخارجية المصرية بانه الحادث ربما يكون بسبب خلافات مالية بسبب الهجرة غير الشرعية وقال أن المتحدث كان فى الكونغو ولم يكن يعلم بوقائع الحادث مشيدا بالخطوة الانسانية للمشير عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع بتصديقه على تخصيص طائرة عسكرية لنقل جثامين الضحايا من مطار القاهرة الى سوهاج*
*وطالب البيان بتشكيل لجنة من وزارتى الخارجية والعدل ومنظمات حقوق الانسان للتوجه فورا الى ليبيا للوقوف على اسباب الحادث وتقصى الحقائق بشأنه وحث السلطات الليبية على سرعة ضبط الجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة والزام الحكومة الليبية بتعويض أسر ضحايا المجزرة التعويض الكافى والعادل وتقديم المتورطين الى المحاكمة وقيام الدولة المصرية بمطالبة الحكومة الليبية باعادة بناء وتعمير ما تم هدمه من كنائس قبطية فى ليبيا على ايدى الارهابيين وقال الدكتور ايمن سلامة ـ خبير القانون الدولى الجنائى إن مسئولية ليبيا القانونية تنحصر فى إجراء تحقيق جنائى مستقل وشفاف للوقوف على ملابسات الحادث الاجرامى الذى أفضى الى قتل الرعايا المصريين السبعة فى ليبيا وتراخى السلطات الليبية فى ملاحقة المجرمين الذين ارتكبوا جرائم ضد الاجانب «المصريين» يجعل ليبيا مسؤلة عن عدم توفير الحماية اللازمة للمواطنين المصريين.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)

*تشييع جثامين شهداء حادث ليبيا.. والطب الشرعى: الوفاة بطلقات نارية*​*شيَّع الآلاف من أبناء محافظة سوهاج، أمس، جثامين 7 من أبناء نجع مخيمر التابع لمركز المراغة، الذين لقوا مصرعهم على يد مسلحين مجهولين فى ليبيا، الاثنين الماضى، بعد وصول الجثامين القاهرة على طائرة مصر للطيران، ونقلها على متن طائرة عسكرية إلى مطار سوهاج الدولى.*​ *أقيم قداس الجنازة على الجثامين بمطرانية الأقباط بمدينة سوهاج، وأدى الأنبا باخوم، أسقف سوهاج والمراغة والمنشاة وراعى كنيسة مارجرجس، صلاة القداس، بحضور المحافظ اللواء محمود عتيق، واللواء إبراهيم صابر، مدير الأمن، وعدد كبير من القيادات التنفيذية والشعبية ورجال الدين الإسلامى والمسيحى، وآلاف المواطنين، وسط حالة من الحزن الشديد وعويل النساء على مقتل 7 من عائلة واحدة، حتى مواراة الجثامين الثرى بمقابر العائلة بمركز جهينة.*
*وقدم أهالى الضحايا الشكر للمشير عبدالفتاح السيسى، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، على قراره بتخصيص طائرة عسكرية لنقل الجثامين إلى ذويهم فى سوهاج بدلاً من تسلمها من مطار القاهرة، ثم نقلها إلى سوهاج، ما يكلفهم أعباء مادية وجهوداً. وأقامت عائلة الضحايا سرادقاً كبيراً لتلقى العزاء، وتجمع المئات من أهالى القرية والقرى المجاورة لمواساة أسر الضحايا والوقوف بجانبهم.*
*واتخذت مديرية الأمن الإجراءات اللازمة لاستقبال الجثث والانتهاء من تشييعها.*
*وقال الأنبا باخوم إنه يحتسبهم عند الله شهداء فى الجنة لأنهم خرجوا بحثاً عن الرزق.*
*وأدان الدكتور إليا عزيز، المتحدث الإعلامى للمطرانية، العمل الإجرامى الذى استهدف 7 شباب، مطالباً الحكومة بالإسراع فى تحديد هوية مرتكبى الحادث وضبطهم.*
*وأكد الدكتور الدواهرى العشماوى، مدير الحجر الصحى بمطار القاهرة الدولى، أن التقارير الطبية المرافقة لجثامين الضحايا أفادت بأن الوفاة غير طبيعية، نتيجة التعرض لإطلاق أعيرة نارية*


----------



## mary naeem (27 فبراير 2014)

الناجي من مجزرة بنغازي يروي تفاصيل الحادث
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ ​ 



كشف نشأت طلعت، الناجي من حادثة بنغازي،  تفاصيل المذبحة التي ارتكبها عدد من المتشددين الليبيين وأسفرت عن مقتل 7 أقباط  مصريين؛ قائلا إن المسلحين دخلوا عليهم وسألوا عن المسيحيين المتواجدين، وأكد أنه  عندما وجدوهم أرادوا رؤية جوازات السفر، وأرادوا أخذ أموالنا، ورفضنا، فهاجمونا  بالسلاح ووجهونا لخارج المنزل، وأطلقوا النار على أخواته ووالده  بالخارج.

وعن كيفية نجاته قال: إن والده استطاع تهريبه، قبل أن يدخل عليهم  المسلحون.

جاء ذلك خلال التغطية الإخبارية لبرنامج "غرفة الأخبار"، الذي  يذاع على فضائية "سي بي سي إكسترا".​ ​ [YOUTUBE]m2SNHtQu5fY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)

*كلمينــي يـارصاصه
 كلميني وطمنيني !!؟؟
* *
 لما كنتى فى قلب إبنى ..
 إتـوجع ؟!!
 طب كان بيبكى !!؟
 طب مات جدع ؟!!
 طب حس بيكى او اتصرع !!

 و انتى داخله بكل قسوه تقتليه !!؟
 كنتي عارفه انك رايحه تحرميه !!؟
 من حياته و من حياتى !!؟
 هو كان اطيب ولادى !!؟

 كان يوماتى يبوس إديا !!؟
 و يقرا كل اللى فى عنيا اا؟
 وكان بيقضي حاجاتي ليا !!؟

 كنت لما يوماتي اصلي !!؟
 ادعي ليه من كل قلبي !!؟
 يفضل طول حياتي سندي !!؟
 و بعد ما اموت يبقالي صدقه !!؟
 بس عشت & و هو مــاااااااات !!
 ارهاب خد عمره سرقه !!؟
 وساب بموته في قلبي حرقه !!؟

 يا رصاصه !!
 و انتي حالفه تختارى الشباب ؟!!
 و بعد موتهم برضه حالفه تسكني !!
 جوه قلب الامهات"!

 كلمينى يا رصاصه !!!
 كلميني يا رصاصه !!!
 لما كنتي في قلب ابني
 اتوجع ...
 طب كان بيبكي ..*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 فبراير 2014)

لو كانت بلدهم قادررة توفر ليهم  لقمة العيش 

ما كنتش دى تبقى نهايتهم عوضهم يا رب خير فى ملكوتك 

واعطى الصبر والعزاء لاسرهم ​


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2014)

*طرابلس (أ ش أ)*


*أدان القائم بأعمال سفارة بريطانيا لدى ليبيا آندرو آلين، أمس  الخميس، مقتل 7 مصريين مؤخرًا فى بنغازى، والاغتيالات التى طالت الجهات  الأمنية والقضائية والمجتمع المدنى فى ليبيا، مؤكدًا أهمية أن يكون هناك  تحقيق كامل فى هذه الجرائم.
وقال آندرو آلين، فى تصريح له أمس، إن القتل من أجل دوافع سياسية أو دينية  أو جنائية يضر تمامًا بمبادئ الحرية والديمقراطية التى حارب الشعب الليبى  من أجلها فى ثورة السابع عشر من فبراير".
وأضاف آلين: إن من المهم أن يتحد الشعب الليبى فى هذه الفترة الصعبة،  مؤكدًا وقوف الشعب البريطانى جنبًا إلى جنب مع الشعب الليبى فى سعيهم لبناء  المستقبل الزاهر والأمن الذى يستحقونه.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 فبراير 2014)

*تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية بليبيا "دالم" 
وراء قتل 7 مصريين فى بنى غازى
سويلم: الحادث كان مخططا له والتنظيم يستعين بالقاعدة
 وكاطو: التنظيم المسئول عن القتل خطر على شمال إفريقيا بالكامل*​ 
*الجمعة، 28 فبراير 2014 *



*المصريون المقتولون فى ليبيا*​*كتب محمود عبد الراضى*
*علم "اليوم السابع" أن السبعة مصريين الذين عثروا على جثثهم بليبيا، تم قتلهم بواسطة جماعات إرهابية متطرفة تلاحق المجموعات العرقية بالخارج، وكشفت المصادر الأمنية بأن هذه الجماعات تنتمى إلى معسكرات تنظيم "دالم" الإرهابى الذى يتخذ من الصحراء الليبية مكانا له ويضم العديد من الجنسيات والعناصر الإرهابية والقيادات التفكيرية المتطرفة للقيام بأعمال إرهابية بدولتى ليبيا مصر هدفها زعزعة الاستقرار وإرباك المنظومات الأمنية وخلق فجوات وخلافات بين البلدين الشقيقين.
وأشارت المعلومات إلى أن الأوضاع الأمنية فى ليبيا وعدم قدرة السلطات الليبية السيطرة على الوضع هناك ساعد هذه المجموعات الإرهابية المتطرفة فى تنفيذ أعمالها وجرائمها بسهولة ويسر، حيث تستهدف هذه المجموعات الأقليات والعرقيات على غرار تنظيم "داعش" فى سوريا، وتبين أن هذا التنظيم يضم عناصر إرهابية لجمع المعلومات عن الأشخاص المستهدفين وتتبع حركاتهم والوصول إلى أماكن وجودهم، بالإضافة إلى وجود مجموعات أخرى متدربة لتنفيذ عمليات الاغتيالات والتخلص من الهدف المطلوب، سواء عن طريق القنص أو الذبح، وأن هذه الجماعات المتطرفة تعمل بناءً على أجندات واضحة لاستهداف بعض المصريين بليبيا خاصة الأقباط.
وأكد اللواء حسام سويلم الخبير العسكرى أن حادث استهداف المصريين بليبيا مخطط، حيث إن هناك تنظيمات إرهابية كبيرة متحالفة مع القاعدة تستغل الانفلات الأمنى بليبيا لتقوم بأعمال إرهابية وتخريبية تحت العديد من المسميات.
وأضاف سويلم أن هناك عناصر ألمانية يطلقون على أنفسهم المجاهدين الأجانب ظهور أيضا بالمنطقة جنبا إلى جنب مع الجماعات الإرهابية لارتكاب مثل هذه الجرائم من أجل الضغط على مصر وخلق فتنة طائفية بين المصريين المسلمين والأقباط خلال هذا الوقت العصيب.
وأوضح عبد المنعم كاطو المحلل العسكرى أن ليبيا باتت خارجة عن القانون وهناك صراع بين القبائل وظهرت الفوضى العارمة، لافتا إلى أن الحكومة الليبية الضعيفة غير مسيطرة على المناطق خاصة أن ليبيا مترامية الأطراف وأن الشعب الليبى انقسم إلى عدة اقسام "قبائل وثوار وخارجين عن القانون" ومن ثم أصبح هناك نوع من الفوضى وعدم الانضباط.
وأشار كاطو إلى أن الجماعات المتطرفة والخارجين عن القانون يستهدفون كل من يعمل فى التجارة والبيع والشراء، عن طريق شن غارات عليهم، وأن تنظيم القاعدة يسعى لعمل قواعد له بليبيا.
وتابع المحلل العسكرى أن هناك خطرا كبيرا من المعسكرات للجماعات الإرهابية المتطرفة الموجودة فى ليبيا والتى تطلق على نفسها العديد من الأسماء مثل "دالم" وتضم متطرفين وجهاديين، ومن ثم بات من الضرورى التنسيق بين مصر وليبيا لحماية المصريين من هذا الخطر، لافتا إلى أن الإرهاب فشل فى سيناء وبعض المناطق بمصر وكانت الجماعات تريد السيطرة على مصر، أثناء حكم الإخوان، ومع فشلها تسللت إلى ليبيا وتجمعت من خلال المعسكرات مستغلة تراخى الوضع الأمنى بليبيا، لكنها باتت تمثل خطرا على مصر، خاصة أن الحدود المصرية الليبية طويلة، ويجب ضبطها فى ظل تسلل هذه العناصر إلى مصر لارتكاب أعمال إرهابية، كما أن هذه المعسكرات الإرهابية التى تقتل المصريين بالخارج، أصبحت لا تشكل خطرا على مصر وليبيا فقط، وإنما على شمال إفريقيا بالكامل، خاصة فى ظل القلق الموجود بالجزائر وتونس والمغرب.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 فبراير 2014)

*الألسنة التى ملأت العالم صراخا على مقتل السيدة مروة الشربينى بسبب ديانتها ..... أصابها الخرص بمقتل شهداء المسيحية من الأقباط ....... هل تيقنا الآن من حقارة الأخلاقيات التى صارت للمصريين ....... *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 فبراير 2014)

*أسقف المنيا : القتلى الاقباط في ليبيا خُيروا بين انكار المسيح او الموت

*
*
*
*



*​*
قال الأنبا مكاريوس أسقف المنيا إن ضحايا ليبيا هم شهداء على أسم المسيح، لأنهم خُيِّروا بين الموت والإيمان، فماتوا من أجل الإيمان.

 وتابع  عبر حسابه بتويتر: طوباهم أقباط سوهاج الشهداء أولاد الشهداء،  متساءلاً:  أليس من المبهر أن يجاهر فتي في السادسة عشر من عمره بالإيمان  في وجه  الموت؟!

 وأختتم قائلاً: طوباهم شهداء سوهاج السبعة في ليبيا، الذين فضلوا الموت على إنكار الإيمان.

الاقباط متحدون
*​


----------



## mary naeem (28 فبراير 2014)

*منظمات قبطية تعليقا على  تصريحات «الخارجية» عن «مذبحة بني غازي»*








*منظمات قبطية تستنكر تصريحات «الخارجية» عن «مذبحة بني غازي».. وتطالب بالتحقيق*








الجمعة ٢٨ فبراير ٢٠١٤ - ٠٣:٣٠:١٧ م

طالبت 21 منظمة قبطية، الجمعة، الدولة بمحاسبة وزارة الخارجية على تصريحاتها «غير المسؤولة» في حادث بني غازي الذي راح ضحيته 7 من الأقباط المصريين، وطالبت بتشكيل لجنة تقصي حقائق عن الحادث.
وقالت في بيان لها ،حصلت «المصري اليوم» على نسخة منه إنها تدين «العمل الإرهابى الوحشي الذى أودى بحياة الأقباط العاملين في ليبيا بسبب هويتهم الدينية ما يشكل جريمة ضد الإنسانية تتحمل مسؤوليتها الجماعات المنفذة بالتضامن مع السلطة الليبية».
وأضافت أن هناك استهدافاً منظماً للأقباط في ليبيا من قبل الجماعات الجهادية الإسلامية المتحالفة مع نظيراتها المصرية منذ سقوط نظام العقيد معمر القذافي.
وتابعت أنه في جميع هذه الحوادث لم تتحرك الدولة المصرية ولم تأخذ مسألة استهداف مواطنيها بجدية، كما برر السفير بدر عبد العاطي المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الجريمة «بالادعاء أن الأقباط غير مستهدفين فى ليبيا وأن وراء الموضوع شبهة جنائية فى إطار الهجرة غير الشرعية وحدوث خلاف بينهم وبين العصابات التي كانت تسعى لتهريبهم، وهي تصريحات غير مسؤولة، وتشي بالعنصرية، ومدانة بقدر إدانة الحادث نفسه».
وحملت المنظمات الحكومة المصرية مسؤولية سلامة وحقوق مواطنيها بنفس قدر تحميلها للحكومة الليبية المضيفة، وطالبت باتخاذ إجراءات عاجلة تجاه الحادث والحوادث السابقة، وطالبت باجتماع مجلس الأمن القومي لمناقشته والتصرف حياله، مع إصدار بيان إدانة لهذا الحادث، استدعاء السفير الليبى بالقاهرة وإبلاغه باحتجاج الحكومة على استهداف مواطنيها فى ليبيا، وتشكيل لجنة تحقيق من الطرفين الليبي والمصري، بالإضافة إلى مندوب عن جهة دولية محايدة، للتحقيق في ملابسات هذا الحادث، وتقديم الجناة بعد ذلك لمحاكمة عادلة وعاجلة، وصرف تعويضات عادلة من الجانب الليبى لأسر ضحايا الحادث وما سبقه من حوادث.

النهار


----------



## bashaeran (28 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يجعلهم سعداء في الملكوت وتعزية لاهاليهم


----------



## كليماندوس (5 مارس 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *كلمينــي يـارصاصه
> كلميني وطمنيني !!؟؟
> * *
> لما كنتى فى قلب إبنى ..
> ...


*صحيح " مصر ولاده "
نرى صلاح جاهين جديد ..

شكرا اخى بيتر على ترجمه مشاعرك الجياشه 
بهذه الكليمات الرائعه*​


----------

